# Marten



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody here going after these? 

I've only seen one in my lifetime, the wife spotted one last year by Kamas. Our friend Gabe spied a Pine Marten in the Books this year. 

I think they're pretty cool animals....anybody have pictures or stories?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

It's been a few years, but I was on a backpacking trip in the Uintas (Red Castle Area) when I spotted one. I went off the trail for a ways to find a secluded spot to beckon to the call of mother nature. While I was squatting, heeding the call, I caught some movement about 15-20 yards over my right shoulder, it was Pine Marten. The only one I have ever seen in the wild. I guess I was quiet enough, and long enough, that it didn't notice me. It pranced around on some rocks for a while, I think looking for a rodent or ground squirrel. When it finally noticed me it took off through the pines.
Neat experience even if my pants were down.  _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

There's a place I know of where I've seen one multiple times... but they did some construction near there recently so I don't know if it'd still be around...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They hang where my elk spike camp is on the Little Greys. I thought I heard one up there last week while in my tent. Here's a pic of one from elk camp a few years back. There were 2 of them in camp for 5 days or so. They kept us up screaming and snarling and chasing each other around the the pine trees at night:










I've ran into three times as many martens at night than during the daylight. Seem some in Yellowstone NP back in the day when I backpacked alot. East Fork of the Black's Fork and up around Red Knob had some.

The wife and I ran into one on the water well site that feeds Sulphur Campgrounds on the Mirror Lake Highway....on the trail that goes to Bourbon Lake.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool story's.....great picture Goobie....thanks guy's !!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Didn't know anyone hunted these... Never seen one personally. Neat looking little guys though


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Never hunted them. I did spot one once while I was backpacking about 7 miles back in the boonies.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Ran into my first pine martin this year at our elk base camp - by Gooseberry Reservoir, to be precise.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

some west Siberian peoples hunt them with tree dogs. here they are generally trapped. in some states (i think UT is one) they can ONLY LEGALLY be taken by trapping.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> It's been a few years, but I was on a backpacking trip in the Uintas (Red Castle Area) when I spotted one. I went off the trail for a ways to find a secluded spot to beckon to the call of mother nature. While I was squatting, heeding the call, I caught some movement about 15-20 yards over my right shoulder, it was Pine Marten. The only one I have ever seen in the wild. I guess I was quiet enough, and long enough, that it didn't notice me. It pranced around on some rocks for a while, I think looking for a rodent or ground squirrel. When it finally noticed me it took off through the pines.
> Neat experience even if my pants were down.  _(O)_ :mrgreen:


You are very fortunate that he wasn't hunting brown snakes!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I helped my brother run a trap line for them up by Lake Whitney about ten years ago. He caught one and had it mounted. They are neat looking little critters.


----------

